
What healthcare can learn from retail’s battles against Amazon - SREinSF
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/31/what-health-care-can-learn-from-retail-battles-vs-amazon-commentary.html
======
ggm
Healthcare always has been and probably always will be a terrible model for
paid service. Its not a public utility function or non-contestable in the same
sense we think electric wires and sewerage are (we could in fact run two
sewerpipes to every home and contest that function of course. We just think
its silly. economic wraps 'thinks its silly' up in fancy language) but it is,
(I beleive) probably a public utility function in the wider sense.

Discriminating over ability to pay for health, is not net beneficial to
society.

Amazon may be the exemplar dis-intermediator, but really, this is a
replacement, a stand in, for what I think we can call a failed state: the US
federal-state system is incapable of overcoming popular issues on tax and
socialized service, so instead it has to use price-function and cost-function
forcing from the private sector to achieve the outcomes which in other
economies, we do by saying "lets do this on the tax"

Amazon is the wrong way to fix this problem. The article is on the money for
what healthcare can expect but thats different to the imperative of what we
should do. Well, what I think "we" _for the US_ should do. I live in another
country. I am probably wrong. But I don't think so.

